# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Schokken in hoofd na slapen

## maymiep11

Ik krijg nu al 2 jaar schokken in mijn hoofd als ik wakker word,als ik opsta gaat het geleidelijk over.
Ik slaap hierdoor slecht.de huisarts kno en neuroloog hebben er geen verklaring voor.IK heb een hersenscan gehad maar daar kon de neuroloog niets aan ontdekken.weet iemand hier raad voor ?ik zou hem dankbaar zijn.mayke

----------

